# Audax age limit



## User (16 Apr 2010)




----------



## Alun (16 Apr 2010)

Under 18's must have parental consent, were you thinking of younger than that?


----------



## Alun (16 Apr 2010)

Reading that again I didn't give a very good answer, you wouldn't have asked about a 19 y.o. Sorry don't know, I'm going to the pub.


----------



## Ian H (16 Apr 2010)

AUK doesn't impose an age limit, but doesn't encourage youngsters to over-extend themselves. Organisers are free to impose their own limits, and may be reluctant to allow younger children to ride unless accompanied by their parents or guardians. There's also the law to consider, especially where a long ride includes a sleep stop.


----------



## mercurykev (16 Apr 2010)

I've been on a 100k ride where an 8 year old did it...

...they were the stoker on a tandem though


----------



## Chuffy (16 Apr 2010)

Your kids? If you're riding with them, should be fine. Check with the organiser if you're not sure. Each event will be different but most organisers will be fine.


----------



## Arch (17 Apr 2010)

I was only wondering this morning, whether anyone had ever done an audax with a childseat and child onboard (or a trailer)?


----------



## Tim Bennet. (17 Apr 2010)

I've always assumed the minimum age is about 57.


----------



## ColinJ (17 Apr 2010)

Arch said:


> I was only wondering this morning, whether anyone had ever done an audax with a childseat and child onboard (or a trailer)?


I don't think that I've ever seen it, but I'm sure that someone somewhere will have done it.

You are doing _Leap Into The Aire_ tomorrow and I've seen a father and daughter combination (at least I assume that's what they are) on a tandem on that event a couple of times. (I'm also assuming that they weren't tackling the big sister event, Spring Into The Dales.)

The girl was only about 7 or 8 years old. One time, she was riding no-hands and reading the route sheet out to her dad as I overtook them. It was really sweet - he had a big grin on his face and obviously knew exactly where they were going but she seemed to like being the navigator!


----------



## Ian H (17 Apr 2010)

You remind me of a triplet with kiddycranks on the rearmost position, a childseat behind that, and a sidecar for the dog. They managed a slow 100km on this machine.


----------



## Riding in Circles (18 Apr 2010)

Tim Bennet. said:


> I've always assumed the minimum age is about 57.



You biatch!


----------



## arallsopp (19 Apr 2010)

AFAIK, the minimum is about 1/3rd the age of the oldest guy to overtake you. Less than that, and it just gets demoralising. 

Scanning through the Audax UK handbook (at http://aukweb.net/handbook/handbook.pdf) it looks like parental consent is required for the under 18s, and entry is at the organiser's discretion. It does go on to mention the 'BCF' and '1995 PBP' trophies, awarded to 'the individual gaining the most points in a season who is aged under 18 on the last day of the current season' which suggests there are younger riders out there.


----------



## Greenbank (19 Apr 2010)

There have been a few as young as 8 to complete a 200km Audax on a solo machine (so not as a stoker on a tandem or on a tag-a-long). They would, undoubtedly, have been accompanied by parent/guardian on the ride though.


----------



## jimboalee (19 Apr 2010)

Greenbank said:


> There have been a few as young as 8 to complete a 200km Audax on a solo machine (so not as a stoker on a tandem or on a tag-a-long). They would, undoubtedly, have been accompanied by parent/guardian on the ride though.



Page 39 "Youngest Solo 200 km rider" has Peter Simpson in 1982 at 8 yrs old, Carrie Howlet and John Parker at 9 ys old and a ? against Lucy Hoppit last year.

There is no age reference to Luke Wilson in 1998.


----------



## Threelionsbrian (3 May 2010)

Arch said:


> I was only wondering this morning, whether anyone had ever done an audax with a childseat and child onboard (or a trailer)?



Did a 50 mile heart ride with a burley. My son and his crisps got all soggy when we went through a ford  forgot about the clearance.


----------



## Julesh (6 May 2010)

I did the London Sightseer 100k with my three year old in the child seat in 2008


----------



## jimboalee (8 May 2010)

I think ( don't quote me ) an Audax participant must be able to propel a bicycle or tricycle by their own muscular effort.


----------



## Ian H (8 May 2010)

jimboalee said:


> I think ( don't quote me ) an Audax participant must be able to propel a bicycle or tricycle by their own muscular effort.



Yes. But there's no rule against passengers.


----------



## jimboalee (10 May 2010)

Ian H said:


> Yes. But there's no rule against passengers.



Granted, but the passengers cannot claim a medal.


----------



## PpPete (10 May 2010)

Might have to try a 100k on the tandem with 9 y.o. stoker
He's already proved he can provide a reasonable amount of propulsion over 70k..... and goes into fits of giggles when I blame him for breaking a 30mph speed limit. He'd love a medal to take in to school.


----------



## Julesh (24 May 2010)

jimboalee said:


> Granted, but the passengers cannot claim a medal.



I didn't pay an entry fee for him either - He was just luggage


----------



## jimboalee (24 May 2010)

Julesh said:


> I didn't pay an entry fee for him either - He was just luggage



Ah, but if your youngster shouted directions, you are accepting assistance from a non paying party, so you are disqualified...


----------



## Arch (24 May 2010)

jimboalee said:


> Ah, but if your youngster shouted directions, you are accepting assistance from a non paying party, so you are disqualified...



If he's anything like my nephew the most helpful thing he can shout is 'tractor!' or 'cake!'


----------



## Julesh (28 May 2010)

Arch said:


> If he's anything like my nephew the most helpful thing he can shout is 'tractor!' or 'cake!'




Finding a tractor to point at on the London Sightseer would be a challenge


----------

